
Scientists Have Made a Quantum Encryptor 1,000 Times Smaller Than Before - hhs
https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-have-made-a-quantum-chip-that-s-1-000-times-smaller-than-before/
======
ksaj
If a PKI key exchange over classical layers is still required, this device is
probably functions solely as a show piece. It's amazingly compact, so that is
a good place to make a mark in the industry.

A classical binary en/decryptor chip that destroys the private key on first
failed use would do essentially the same thing at considerably less cost.

Now that they've made this so small, does it mean current quantum chips are
soon to be obsolete? What about the refrigeration?

